# UV Tool Field Use



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Can any of you lighting guru's recommend a good UV lighting measuring tool for in the field ideally picky up uv a and b ? Ive seen a few but more in lab use types.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Can any of you lighting guru's recommend a good UV lighting measuring tool for in the field ideally picky up uv a and b ? Ive seen a few but more in lab use types.


We have a few air handlers that have UV filters in them. Made by Carrier or Trane, but in the install/maintenance book it referenced a hand held meter for use in maintenance.
Check their web sites.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*UV*

I found a nice one here but still looking. It needs to be mac daddy for my sales presentations in my nice suits and tie. Money is no object (to a point) 

http://www.edtm.com/Spec_XM1400.htm


----------

